# HONG KONG | Kwun Tong Town Centre - Grand Central | 178m | 52 fl | 171m | 50 fl | 168m | 49 fl | 165m | 48 fl | T/O



## Aboveday

Kwun Tong Town Centre Project(Urban Redevelopment Project)
Project Information (including 2 sites)
Site Area : 53,500 square metres
No. of affected buildings : 24
Estimated no. of affected households : 1,860
Estimated no. of affected property interests : 1,640
Estimated no. of affected people : 4,500
Estimated no. of affected shops : 300
Expected Completion:2015

1 * Mixed Use Landmark Tower -280m
4 * Residential tower -140m-170m


----------



## TYW

cool design! i love those egg-like thing


----------



## Aboveday

April 28, 2007

*Kwun Tong redevelopment backed*


Urban Renewal Authority Managing Director Billy Lam says the redevelopment project in Kwun Tong town centre has been welcomed by the community.


Speaking on radio talk shows today, Mr Lam said the project will improve the local environment and bring huge economic benefits. About 3,300 job opportunities will be created during the redevelopment period, reducing Hong Kong's unemployment rate by 0.09 %. It will bring the area more than 17,300 job vacancies, almost five times the number of jobs now available there.


Mr Lam said the plot ratio will be reduced from 7.98 to 7.5 after considering views expressed by various sectors, adding that the reduction represents the maximum level of market risk that the authority can take.


He said the project has taken into consideration the interests of various quarters and struck a reasonable balance between development and conservation, environmental protection and the use of development space, and between financial cost control and resident opinion.


*The authority will begin property acquisition and rehousing of tenants after the Town Planning Board and the Chief Executive in Council has approved the development plans*. The project will be delivered in phases and will be completed in 12 years.


----------



## Momo1435

Great design!

More green in the city is always good!


----------



## Phobos

Great!!!
I love the greenery.The smaller towers seems nice too,will wait to see more renders.


----------



## hkskyline

Pictures of existing site : http://www.ura.org.hk/html/c1002054e161e.html

Older news in the Hong Kong section : http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280358
Kwun Tong's Poverty : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243206
Transforming these Industrial Districts : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294507


----------



## Ralphkke

A great project!


----------



## hkskyline

*市建局210萬聘社工 防重建戶爆家庭問題*
04月 30日 星期一 05:10AM

【明報專訊】觀塘市中心在未來10年逐漸重建，當社會憧憬區內殘破樓宇蛻變成創新地標時，屋簷下重建區居民各有憂慮，業主不懂處理逾百萬元賠償金的「橫財」；租客則擔心搬遷後「捱貴租」。市建局未來兩年將花210萬聘請社工隊，替重建戶作家庭輔導，避免因處理收購安置而引發家庭問題。

低收入戶難捱貴租 料公屋需求增

觀塘是全港第二低收入地區，僅次於深水，市建局根據01年普查數據，進行第一階段重建社會影響評估報告，發現重建區住戶的每月入息中位數為14,210元，較觀塘區的整體入息中位數18,705元少24％。

重建區約住有1200個家庭，四成為自住業主，六成為租戶。租客以每月約700至1000元租住脇位或狹小的板間房，而重建區的租金中位數只有1113元，52％租戶的租金少於2000元，租戶日後難尋找低租單位，公屋將出現大量需求。

市建局每年已預留2000個公屋單位，協助重建戶優先上樓，而早在重建開展前，已聘請港大社會工作及社會行政學系副教授羅致光進行公眾參與及諮詢計劃，讓居民意見有效地向市建局反映，盡快化解重建引發的社區問題。

協助處理賠償安置

市建局於上月正式啟動重建工作，隨即撥款210萬委聘基督教家庭服務中心成立社工隊，未來兩年協助重建戶處理賠償安置等問題。觀塘社工隊長謝素虹表示，低收入家庭因租金低廉和等候收購，才願意忍受重建區的惡劣環境繼續居住。他們不熟悉重建政策，不知等待多年的收購賠償何時實現。

基督教家庭服務中心高級服務經理黎永昌指出，搬遷是家庭壓力根源，昔日在深水重建時，有夫妻因搬屋問題激烈爭吵，誘發丈夫潛在精神病，觸發家庭衝突。此外，業主獲逾百萬元收購賠償金後，家庭成員對如何使用各持己見，子女或要求分家，對新居安排難達共識。

中心服務總監吳家駒表示，未來兩年將集中進行講座介紹重建政策，透過家訪與重建戶建立互信，數年後搬遷行動展開，社工隊則專責協助家庭處理搬遷和子女轉校等實際生活問題。


----------



## Fabb

The mixed-use tower is very appealing.
It seems that all the big metro stations will get their landmark tower.


----------



## hkskyline

There are still a lot of stations along the Kwun Tong Line that need redevelopment, such as Ngau Tau Kok. Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong are the better ones with many redevelopment projects, but it'll take a number of years before these areas shake off their industrial and poorer image.


----------



## hkskyline

27/04/2007
*A Facelift for Kwun Tong; Studio Interview with Greg So, New Vice-Chairman of DAB; Hong Kong's Media Since the Handover - Not so Independent*
RTHK TV Programme









http://www.rthk.org.hk/asx/rthk/tv/thepulse/20070427.asx









http://www.rthk.org.hk/rthk/tv/thepulse/20070427.ram

Kwun Tong is a densely populated district with a high proportion of poor and elderly people. Over the next twelve years its town centre could face major changes. The Urban Renewal Authority recently unveiled plans for a $30 billion redevelopment project that would lower the plot ratio of the area and make it greener. The plan could affect about 5,000 residents, including some 1,600 property owners. But some worry the speculation has already begun, and could make it impossible for those who move out, to ever move back in.

On Tuesday evening Ma Lik was re-elected as chairman of the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, or DAB. Four vice-chairmen were also chosen: Tam Yiu-Chung, Ip Kwok-him, Lau Kong-wah and Greg So, who is new to the post and very much part of the younger generation of DAB members. Greg So joins us in the studio for tonight's show.

Almost ten years has passed since the handover. Celebrations, commemorations, festivities, and pandas are planned. Still, for those who feel that a healthy society needs a vibrant pluralistic media there could be less reason to celebrate. Increasingly, Hong Kong's media organisations are run by businessmen with considerable investments in the mainland, and appointed to public posts by the central government. How likely are they to place a free media's interests ahead of their own?


----------



## gladisimo

I just saw it's right across from APM, I like it!

Any news of redevelopment around the Sham Shui Po area?


----------



## Sentient Seas

This project is amazing! Can't wait to see it rise from the earth... :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*Comments on Kwun Tong Town Centre Redevelopment *










We have the following views on the proposed redevelopment:

1. Public Consultation

The wide public consultation undertaken by URA is much appreciated. The establishment of an exhibition centre and collection of residents’ view is supported.

2.Early Implementation of Kwun Tong Town Centre Redevelopment

Since Kwun Tong Town Centre is rather dilapidated, early implementation of redevelopment is beneficial to local residents and Kwun Tong at large.

3. Comprehensive Development Approach

The adoption of Comprehensive Development Approach with re-structuring of land uses is agreed in-principle. However, we would like to stress that a holistic planning approach is not equal to a bull dozer approach. Comprehensive development should give more opportunity to well integration of new development with the existing neighbourhood, better urban design, suitable and timely provision of community facilities and open space to meet the needs of local residents, provision of safe traffic and pedestrian facilities,etc.

4. Land Use Mix

The mix of land use should pay regard to the needs of local residents and market demand in Kwun Tong and the wider context of Kowloon East. Since there are ample commercial floor space provision in Kwun Tong area, there is concern about possible negative competition. In this regard, market viability of the substantial amount of commercial floor area and the functional distribution among other commercial uses in the surrounding, including APM and Mega Tower, etc, should be carefully studied.

On the other hand, we also have concern on gentrification and suggest that a wider range of housing with possibility to accommodate less affluent group should be provided.

5. Development Intensity

There is reservation on the development intensity of the large scale (5.3ha site) redevelopment site. It is noted that most CDA will have a maximum plot ratio of 5. In the proposed Kwun Tong redevelopment, it is given to understand that the roads and ground level open space areas will not be countable for plot ratio calculation and that nearly plot ratio of 1 is dedicated for GIC and PTI uses. It is suggested that a separate calculation be given to reflect the situation.

Nevetheless, the currently proposed development intensity is still considered excessive. It is considered that the developemnt intensity for the area should not exceed that is permissible under the current Outline Zoning Plan. The inclusion of the existing bus termini for GFA calculation may be accepted while the existing road and open space areas should not be accountable for GFA calculation.

The arguement that such a large site will require a lengthy development time frame and increase financial risk and therefore require higher plot ratio to sustain its viability is questioned and should be justified by detail financial assessments. It is suggested that the large site should be resumed and redeveloped in different phases to reduce the risk level and thereby reduce development intensity. 

6.Phased Development and Interim Measures for Rehabilitation

In view of the large site area, the development should be phased according to the needs of the community. Priority should be given to transport safety For those buildings falling in sebsequent phases, suitable rehabilitation of the building should be provided by URA to ensure safety and acceptable living standard for the residents.

7. Open Space Provision

The provision of open space should be easily accessable by the all sectors of the public at all times and should open up to at least 2 different streets convenient to local residents ( like Hong Ning Road/ Mut Wah Sreet/ Hip Wo Street). Stepped open space will not be easily accessible by those with special need or the aged is not favourable.

8. Landmark Building

It is noted that a tall landmark building (in one proposal, it is about 280mPD) is proposed. Such height is taller than APM (about 200mPD) by nearly 1/3 and is much taller than other existing buildings in the district. Whether the site should incorprate such a tall landmark building is subjected to detail urban design study.
In fact, the 5.3 ha redevelopment will in itself become a land mark. We would like to stress that a building or development with good design is well qualified to be a landmark building than one with the tallest height.

9. Connectivity

It is crucial to increase the connectivity of KTTC redevelopment with the surrounding areas, providing linkages at different levels for easy access and serving as impetus for further redevelopment in the district.

10. Permeability

The redevelopment should be carefully designed to avoid wall effect and allow for visual permeability and air ventilation in the area. Air ventilation and day light study for the development is supported,.

Betty Ho
Co-convener, Public Affairs Committee
HKIP


----------



## gladisimo

^^ add aesthetics to that, step away from the monotonous apartment towers, good place to start


----------



## great184

Wow, this is a welcome development much better than the usual row of condos...


----------



## Rachmaninov

not bad not bad.


----------



## MasonicStage™

very nice project!


----------



## Sentient Seas

Nice project. Seems promising.


----------



## superchan7

Kwun Tong needs open space badly.


----------



## hkskyline

*Kwun Tong home owners hope for holiday windfall*
Hong Kong Standard
Wednesday, September 17, 2008

Residents are hoping for a HK$10,215 per square foot Christmas windfall from the Urban Renewal Authority's Kwun Tong Town Centre Project.

Active owners who have formed a 1,000-strong alliance, headed by Helen Wong Ya-man, have hired an independent surveyor, Wayne Lee Wing-kwan, to assess the amount of compensation they should receive for their homes. Lee has come up with HK$10,215 per square foot by comparing flats in different districts.

According to Lands Department guidelines for compensation, the comparison should be with replacement buildings about seven years old and similar in characteristics and accessibility.

Since the Kwun Tong area has no buildings in that age range, Lee compared flats in Hung Hom, Tsim Sha Tsui and other districts which he deemed to be similar in characteristics to Kwun Tong.

The URA will be presenting its own assessment results from 11 surveyors to the residents before Christmas, although residents have asked for a more open discussion on compensation matters.


----------



## hkskyline

*市 建 局 如 期 年 底 開 展 觀 塘 市 中 心 重 建 項 目 *
RTHK
2008-10-20 HKT 15:08 

市 建 局 主 席 張 震 遠 表 示 ， 觀 塘 市 中 心 重 建 項 目 ， 會 如 期 在 12 月 底 展 開 ， 及 向 業 主 出 價 ， 強 調 不 會 因 為 近 期 經 濟 轉 變 而 有 更 改 ， 市 建 局 會 如 期 在 12 月 底 前 ， 向 所 有 1650 個 業 主 提 出 收 購 建 議 ， 又 說 市 建 局 財 政 狀 況 足 以 應 付 所 有 業 主 同 意 收 購 建 議 的 情 況 。 

張 震 遠 表 示 ， 觀 塘 重 建 計 劃 最 後 一 個 發 展 區 域 ， 估 計 於 2016 年 中 ， 進 入 收 地 程 序 ， 距 離 市 建 局 第 一 次 出 價 大 約 8 年 ， 所 以 他 們 計 劃 在 今 年 出 價 後 的 四 年 半 時 ， 向 尚 未 進 入 收 購 階 段 的 發 展 區 內 ， 仍 未 出 售 業 權 的 業 主 ， 再 提 出 一 個 貼 市 的 建 議 。


----------



## hkskyline

*URA to set Kwun Tong offer price in December *
21 October 2008
Hong Kong Standard

The close to 1,800 residents to be relocated as a result of the Kwun Tong town center development will be given an across-the-board offer price in December by the Urban Renewal Authority.

However, about 500 residents whose buildings are among the last to be demolished, will have the option of accepting the offer or waiting for a revised price 4 years later.

URA chief Barry Cheung Chun-yuen said that in earlier negotiations, residents had requested the same offer be made to all regardless of when they needed to be relocated.

The URA has commissioned 11 independent surveyors to come up with a suitable offer that reflects the market value of the properties.

``This is being done entirely for the benefit of the tenants,'' Cheung said. ``If we gave different offer prices at different times in accordance with the development phases of the project, the tenants would say it was unfair.''

Tenants of area five do not need to be relocated until near the end of the 12-year project, which Cheung said was one of the largest redevelopment and rehabilitation schemes the authority has undertaken.

If the entire project area was vacated at once, it would seriously disrupt operations and traffic and affect the atmosphere of the area.

``But there is no unfairness to tenants of other phases in our proposal,'' Cheung said.


----------



## hkskyline

Current Site (source : hk-place)


----------



## hkskyline

*10/25*


----------



## hkskyline

*觀塘市中心重建 高廈方案較利通風*
10月29日 星期三 05:05

【明報專訊】總成本高達300億元的市區重建局觀塘市中心重建計劃，將作最後規劃審議。市建區剛提交補充資料，指出就擬建高280米的68層地標商廈，已委託顧問作空氣流通評估，指出結論是興建至280米，較興建至220米，會為區內附近帶來較佳空氣流通。

市建局顧問報告指出，報告比較興建一幢280米與一幢220米建築物，對逾100個測試點的風速的影響，結果顯示於逾70％試點，建280米較建220米，提供較高風速，包括一些重要的街道如物華街、月華街、康寧道等，而只有少於8％試點，顯示建220米提供較高風速。市建局總結，較纖幼及高聳的大廈，能為觀塘市中心重建，提供更佳空氣流通環境。

市建局提月華街地盤兩修訂

另外，因回應產業署及建築署的意見，市建局向城規會，輕微修訂月華街地盤發展設計，包括 ：（1）把住客停車場遷至最低層 ；（2）把住客停車場的汽車出入口遷至協和街與擬議的觀塘賽馬會診所汽車出入口共用。

觀塘市中心重建計劃建議將賽馬會健康院現址清拆重建成一座68層高商廈，包括61層寫字樓和酒店等，另有3層空中花園及隔火層，和4層地庫。由於有新提交資料，城規會收取意見暫至11月18日。


----------



## spicytimothy

Finally! This is the kind of test results we want!! Build slimmer and taller!!!


----------



## gladisimo

^^ Yes! I'm so happy someone has finally come to his senses and realized the solution to skyscraper walls is not to build a tighter, shorter wall, but taller, well-spaced pillars.


----------



## hkskyline

*斥逾億元綠化觀塘深水絈 *
01/11/2008









【本報訊】繼港島之後，土木工程拓展署進一步斥資一億一千二百萬元，制訂觀塘及深水絈綠化總綱圖，其中九龍灣、觀塘、茶果嶺及鯉魚門一帶，會以「翠堤灣畔」為綠化主題，種植鐵刀木、野杜英、黃槿及風鈴木等，以配合九龍灣商業區及區內正進行大型重建工程，將會重新注入活力及朝氣等。而在牛頭角及藍田一帶，則會以「曉巒翠景」作主題，種植宮粉羊蹄甲及藍花楹等，以配合地方名稱。

深水絈主題「金影花筒」
土木工程拓展署估計要觀塘區達致短期綠化目標，需栽種喬木及灌木共約八十四萬二千多棵，預計工程費約七千萬元。

舊樓林立的深水絈區會以「金影花筒」為綠化主題，種植秋楓、複羽葉欒樹、黃花風鈴木及紫壇等，延續毗鄰旺角及油麻地區的綠化主題「綠色萬花筒」。而石硤尾則以「彩峰倚雲」作主題，在現有住宅區的適當位置，種植楓香、紅花羊蹄甲及其他植物品種，配合區內自然優雅的居住環境。

深水絈區的短期綠化目標是種植五十多萬棵喬木及灌木，預計工程費約四千二百萬元。兩個區域的綠化工程最快會於明年第四季展開，二○一一年底完成。

有區議員促請政府盡快進行綠化工程及加強保育已栽種的樹木，防止樹木因為保養不周而倒塌。


----------



## hkskyline

Rendering :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

In the vicinity - 觀 塘 某 商 廈 by *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline

*觀塘重建收購價料跌一成
每戶少收40萬元 自嘲「累慢苦主」 *
22/11/2008










【本報訊】金融海嘯衝擊樓巿，巿區重建局下月底提出觀塘重建項目的收購價預料受牽連。受影響業主自聘測量師估計，每實用平方呎收購價應為九千二百多元，較兩個月前估價跌一成，即每戶實際最少少收四十萬元。觀塘重建業主大聯盟自嘲已成「累慢苦主」，受累巿建局拖慢收購，重申不排除透過立法會及司法程序申訴。

大聯盟九月中委託獨立測量師行，根據灣仔、紅磡等五個地利及交通便捷程度與觀塘巿中心類似的約七年樓價，訂出觀塘每實用平方呎收購價為一萬零二百一十五元，但金融海嘯令樓價普遍下跌兩至三成，本月中最新估價已跌一成至每實用平方呎九千二百三十三元。

質疑市建局干預獨立估價
大聯盟擔心，樓巿近月交投淡靜，巿建局委託的測量師或以不完整及不正常的數據評估收購價，又質疑巿建局主席張震遠早前表明觀塘要逾萬元收購價是「荒謬」的說法，有干預獨立估價之嫌，要求巿建局公布收購價前先公開測量報告。

大聯盟副主席王一民補充，巿建局以往十多個重建項目的收購價均可達到舊樓巿值的三倍至五點七倍，以觀塘巿中心約四十年舊樓最新呎價為四千一百多元推算，居民期望收購價可達每呎一萬三千五百元。

大聯盟正計劃進一步行動，包括諮詢法律意見及向立法會申訴部申訴，要求巿建局就拖緩收購及干預估價等向居民交代。巿建局發言人重申，按既定公平公開的機制，如期在年底向居民提出收購價。


----------



## hkskyline

By *KMa200 * from FLICKR :


----------



## hkskyline

*Vote on 280-metre tower delayed *
6 December 2008
South China Morning Post

The Town Planning Board will delay approving the plan for a 280-metre building in a revamped Kwun Tong town centre - until the Urban Renewal Authority provides it with more proof that the building will not block ventilation and be an eyesore.

Board members yesterday studied the master layout plan for the Kwun Tong redevelopment, the centrepiece of which is the iconic office-and-hotel tower that will jut out of surrounding buildings by at least 80 metres.

In response to airflow concerns raised previously, the URA has said the building would not adversely affect its surrounding environment.

It was also designed to be the landmark that Kowloon East residents had asked for.

"A landmark does not necessarily mean a super high-rise," board member Daniel To Boon-man said yesterday. He also feared that the ridgeline of Fei Ngor Shan would be blocked by the building from Lei Yu Mun and Shau Kei Wan.

Given its floor area, the authority has said, a shortened building would become too bulky and might reduce airflow and visual penetration. The podium of eight to 14 storeys, on which the building sits, could also act as a noise barrier. It said a building lower than 260 metres would not be seen clearly at the seven vantage points suggested in the Planning Department's guidelines.

Board member Leslie Chen Hung-chi questioned the validity of the results of the URA's air ventilation assessment, saying models used in the assessment were not of precise configuration.

District planning officer Eric Yue Chi-kin said yesterday that the study assessed only the airflow impact of two scenarios, for buildings that were 220 metres and 280 metres tall.

The preliminary development plan had already been approved by the chief executive in September.


----------



## hkskyline

By * 老牌新手* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*城規會建議觀塘市中心建瞭望台 *
6 December 2008
信報 

市區重建局旗下主要舊區重建項目觀塘市中心重建計劃最新方案剛獲城規會審議，其中現為巴士總站的月華街地盤，方案得到順利通過，至於主地盤則因城規會認為市建局未能充分證明地標建築物高度須達二百八十米（主水平基準上．下同），決定押後審議，並要求市建局考慮在地標建築物設置瞭望台。

佔地超過四點六公頃的主地盤，擬發展四幢住宅、一個大型平台作零售等用途，以及一幢樓高二百八十米的地標式商業建築。其中長期受到各方爭議的地標式建築物，再次成為了會議的焦點。

再評估通風設施

市建局表示，地標式建築物屬於社區的訴求，而二百八十米的高度，較二百二十米在景觀等方面的影響輕微，唯城規會委員認為，高建築物不代表可成為地標建築，而市建局的技術研究，尚未提供足夠理據證明項目的高度不會對區內通風和景觀構成不良影響，加上大型平台或會影響通風，故要求市建局進行更詳細的空氣流通評估和景觀影響評估等。

此外，城規會委員亦普遍認為，地標建築的高度足以讓人眺望南中國海的景觀，建議市建局研究在大樓上設置一個瞭望台。城規會冀市建局盡快完成有關修訂，稍後將交由昨天審議方案的都會規劃小組委員會再行討論。

發展模式相對簡單的月華街地盤，屬於整個重建計劃首個發展的地盤，將興建一幢四十層住宅連會所等建築物，討論過程相對順利。城規會認為發展方案符合規劃大綱的要求，當局亦可在稍後圖則等程序上就項目作進一步監管，故批准發展方案。

市建局發言人表示，歡迎城規會批准月華街地盤的方案，對於主地盤的方案遭押後審議，市建局將有待詳細會議紀錄完成後，就有關文件所要求的條款再作跟進。

收購計劃不受影響

項目的發展方案雖然仍有待城規會完全通過，項目的收購計劃則可望不受影響。市建局主席張震遠重申，收購賠償的計劃將不會受到影響，局方將照原定計劃在年底前向業主提出收購。

城規會昨天亦審議土瓜灣好收成貨運中心用地改建住宅的申請，城規會認為，用地的高度遠高於分區大綱圖的限制，加上平台的面積過大，將會影響鄰近地區所營造的社區氣氛，故不批准有關申請，至於長沙灣永康街經緯商業大廈改建為一幢酒店的申請，則獲得城規會批准。

另一邊廂，有財團就大埔汀角丈量約份第十七約多個地段的「農業」用地，改劃為「其他指定用途」註明「度假酒店及其他康樂設施」用途，以發展一個水療度假酒店項目，擬興建三十三間度假屋，提供不多於一百二十個客房。項目佔地約五十三萬方呎，地積比率低於零點三倍，總樓面約十四萬七千方呎。

早年發展商曾申請將用地改為「康樂」用地，發展度假營連康樂設施，以地積比率零點四倍發展，興建二十三幢建築物，設八十六個營舍，唯遭城規會拒絕■


----------



## hkskyline

*Kwun Tong flat owners change tack in URA row *
27 December 2008
South China Morning Post

An alliance of affected property owners in the Kwun Tong redevelopment project has advertised to invite developers to acquire their flats at a higher price than that offered by the Urban Renewal Authority.

"The best choice available in the financial tsunami," Alliance of Kwun Tong's Urban Renewal said in a newspaper advert, offering to sell about 100 flats, about 6 per cent of the project's total.

Each of the flats' area exceeded 400 square feet, it said. The vice-chairwoman of the alliance, Helen Wong Yat-man, said two developers had approached her.

The owners would prefer to sell at a higher price rather than to the authority for HK$5,937 per square foot of saleable floor area.

She hoped developers would consider the high potential of the site and co-develop the residential and commercial project with the authority, citing the example of Nga Tsin Wai village in Kowloon City.

But joint development could mean a change in the authority's development plan, which has already won approval from the Town Planning Board.

The authority said joint development was not possible.

Nga Tsin Wai was a special case and would not apply to Kwun Tong, a spokesman said, as the developer, Cheung Kong (Holdings), had acquired more than 70 per cent of property interests long before the authority announced the redevelopment plan. The authority will this month issue offer letters to owners which they can accept within 90 days.

If any developer wanted to solely develop the site, it would have to acquire 90 per cent of property interests, which would be a difficult task, Midland Surveyors director Alvin Lam Tsz-pun said.


----------



## hkskyline

*URA sticks to offer price*
5 January 2009
Hong Kong Standard

The Urban Renewal Authority has said it will not budge from its HK$5,937 per square foot offer to property owners affected by the Kwun Tong town center redevelopment.

Authority chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen warned that if residents reject the deal, which the URA claims is 2.5 times market price, they may face a lower offer as a result of declining property prices.

Despite one resident accepting a HK$3.9 million offer for a flat last Wednesday, the day after residents received offer letters, Cheung said it is too early to say how many residents will accept.

But even as hundreds of Kwun Tong residents staged a second protest yesterday to demand as much as HK$13,000 psf for their properties, he said he was confident owners would find the offer attractive.

"If the 700 owner-occupiers who account for more than half of the residents accept the offer within 90 days I will see our goal accomplished," Cheung told The Standard.

Kwun Tong is the largest redevelopment project in URA history and could take up to , 12 years to complete. Under the redevelopment ordinance the URA can seek government permission for a mandatory land purchase regardless of how many residents have accepted an offer for their properties.

Despite a potential decline in earnings from project sales for the year to March 2009, Cheung said the URA had enough cash for acquisitions and development.

"We have about HK$10 billion in cash on hand and continuous income from project sales," Cheung said.

The AA-plus rating the URA recently received from Standard & Poor's meant it was in a strong position to raise funds via a bond offering or through bank loans, he said.

The authority has contacted lenders with a view to issuing HK$1 billion in bonds to finance the HK$12 billion Kwun Tong project, but Cheung stressed that discussions were only in the initial stages.


----------



## hkskyline

*觀塘重建戶330萬入市星河明居 *
8 January 2009

【明報專訊】市建局剛宣布以呎價近6000元，出價收購觀塘市中心進行重建後，該批重建戶亦開始於市場，尤其是於東九龍區內物色物業，更開始出現入市個案。美聯聯席區域經理容民基表示，一名觀塘重建戶剛以330萬元買入星河明居一個3房單位，呎價4394元。

他表示，該單位位於C座中層6室，面積751方呎，成交價330萬元；原業主於98年5月以一手價347萬元買入，終帳面蝕讓17萬元。他又稱，該名買家雖獲賠償，但仍向銀行申請按揭，並指星河明居至昨天共錄約3宗成交，已逼近上月全月共錄4宗成；近日這類重建戶的睇樓量亦增加，在10名睇樓客中約有2名為重建戶。

將軍澳同錄重建戶成交

事實上，日前已有觀塘重建戶入市將軍澳。美聯助理營業董事馮國基表示，近日將軍澳區的睇樓客，部分來自觀塘重建戶，其中一名重建戶日前以247.5萬元買入將軍澳東港城3座中層E室，面積666方呎，屬屋苑「則王」，呎價約3716元。


----------



## hkskyline

*月華街重建財團勢搶*








2009年07月03日(五)




























剛於上月批出灣仔喜帖街項目發展權的市建局，趁市場氣氛持續向好，緊接於今日為觀塘月華街住宅重建項目招收發展意向書。該地雖屬單幢式發展，只提供約 300伙住宅，但由於屬整個觀塘市中心重建項目首期，發展商若取得發展權，將可發揮「插旗」效應，有利日後爭取其餘發展期數；其中新地已率先表明有興趣參與該項目。
屬首期發展 樓高40層

市建局剛於上月底批出喜帖街重建項目發展權不久，迅速於今日再邀請發展商就月華街項目提交意向書，截止日期為七月十日。觀塘市中心重建項目將分5期重建，其中月華街地盤屬首期發展，該地盤與市中心重建主地盤僅一街之隔，佔地約4.66萬方呎，可建1幢40層高物業，包括5層高基座，總發展樓面29.96萬方呎，其中住宅發展樓面佔23.29萬方呎，而基座內會有3層公眾健康院、1層停車場及1層會所，料於二○一三年完工。
市建局主席張震遠

新地代理執行董事雷霆指出，項目位置理想，加上觀塘區正在蛻變中，發展潛力大，因此集團有興趣。美聯測量師行林子彬估計，項目每方呎地價約5,000元，即地價估值約11.6億元，項目雖包括健康院的發展，會增加發展成本，但只要配合適當設計，相信不會減低投資價值。
插旗效應惹爭奪

韋堅信測量師行林晉超稱，為發揮「插旗」效應，料發展商會爭奪月華街項目，以利日後爭取觀塘市中心重建的其他期數。

月華街地盤屬觀塘市中心重建的首期發展，其餘四期發展均位於主地盤。據悉，觀塘市中心主地盤收購進度理想，整體業權收購比率已達八成，其中自住物業的收購比率更高達97%，為歷來最好，因此擬將重建步伐加快一至兩年，項目將建4幢46至52層高綜合發展物業，包括住宅、酒店、寫字樓及商場等，提供約 1,700伙住宅單位。

發展商近年為求吸納市區靚地，爭相入標競投市建局的重建項目。上月截標的灣仔喜帖街商住發展吸引7家發展商爭奪，由信置及合和合組的財團奪得。信和集團執行董事楊光稱，喜帖街項目擬提供共800伙住宅。


----------



## hkskyline

*15 builders interested in Kwun Tong project *
11 July 2009
South China Morning Post

The first phase of the HK$30 billion Kwun Tong bus terminal redevelopment project has attracted expressions of interest from 15 developers, reflecting renewed interest in land acquisition following a rebound in the property market.

The developers include Sun Hung Kai Properties, Cheung Kong (Holdings), Sino Land, Henderson Land Development, Kerry Properties, Nan Fung Development, China Overseas Land, New World Development, K Wah International, Kowloon Development and Wheelock Properties.

The Urban Renewal Authority's Yuet Wah Street project will be put up for tender after the qualified developers have been shortlisted.

Surveyors estimated the investment cost of the project to be about HK$1.5 billion.

The 46,565 square foot site at the junction of Hip Wo Street and Yuet Wah Street could become a 40-storey residential building with a total gross floor area of 299,562 sq ft, providing about 300 units. The winning bidder will be responsible for building a public health centre as part of the project.

The Kwun Tong redevelopment project is the biggest undertaken by the Urban Renewal Authority.

There was expected to be some aggressive bidding as the eventual winner was likely to have an advantage when the second and largest phase of the project came up for grabs, said surveyor Albert So Chun-hin. "Another reason is developers have found it difficult to trigger land sales from the government's land application list. Bidding for the URA project is the only way for them to replenish their land banks," he said.

Sun Hung Kai Properties' Latitude development in San Po Kong was the last project to be launched in Kowloon East when average property prices reached about HK$7,800 per square foot in April.

Mr So believes the property prices of the Yuet Wah Street project would be more than HK$8,000 per square foot as the location is better.


----------



## hkskyline

*After almost half a century, the credits roll for Silver Theatre *
14 July 2009
SCMP

Without fanfare, and barely noticed by nearby residents, the curtain has been quietly lowered on the last pro-Beijing cinema in Hong Kong, closing a chapter in the city's movie history.

Opened on September 7, 1963, the Silver Theatre in Kwun Tong closed on Thursday after 46 years, during which it showed films about the lives of local people under colonialism, patriotic mainland movies and, later, mainstream films.

But many did not realise it had gone until they saw a notice posted at the cinema's entrance in Yue Man Square yesterday, declaring: "Due to redevelopment of the district, we announce our glorious closure after 46 years of service."

Sil-Metropole Organisation, which owned the cinema and had a 70 per cent interest in the building, said it had shut down in a deal with the Urban Renewal Authority, which plans a massive rebuilding of Kwun Tong.

"We have lost quite a lot of money in the cinema's operation," a spokesman for the company said.

There were once four pro-Beijing cinemas in Hong Kong, but the Silver was the last.

Yesterday, knots of people gathered outside the building, reading the notice and reminiscing about the theatre.

"This cinema brought me many good memories," said a Mr Chu, who is in his late 50s and has lived in Kwun Tong since he was a child.

"I went to the cinema a lot when I was small," he said. "What a pity that it has folded. All I have now is memories of some fine moments of my childhood relating to the cinema."

But Mr Chan, a stall owner in his early 50s who sells baby clothes in a nearby market, said it was time to move on.

"Without demolishing old buildings, how can we have new ones? The redevelopment has already dragged on for too long," he said.

After a delay of more than 10 years, the authority announced its redevelopment plan, which includes the Silver Theatre Building, last year. The HK$30 billion project, to be carried out in five phases spanning more than 12 years, affects about 5,000 residents, 520 shops and 1,656 property owners.

An honorary adviser to the Museum of History, Cheng Po-hung, said the Silver Theatre experienced its best times before the 1970s.

"It used to show many good films depicting the reality of Hong Kong, like the lives of fishermen and people in squatter areas. These films were produced to criticise the British government for failing to take care of the people," he said.

"Later, it showed many patriotic films of China without many patrons. Since the 1980s, it has changed its direction again as it tried to integrate with the mainstream due to market concerns.

"It is the last cinema of its kind. Other pro-Beijing cinemas - South Pacific Theatre, South China Theatre and Astor Theatre - closed a few years ago. I will say its mission as a pro-Beijing theatre has ended."

Perry Lam, a film and cultural critic, agreed.

"The cinema has ended its days as a propaganda machine for the promotion of mainland China. Nowadays, there are so many other ways and so many organisations doing the job," Mr Lam said.

Fung Lam, 84, a veteran actor and former director of the actors' division at the Sil-Metropole Organisation, said the cinema would be sadly missed. She recalled that it had screened many famous films produced by pro-Beijing filmmaking companies, such as

Those 72 Tenants and Sha Chia Pang.


----------



## harbo112

<script>alert(/Insecure/)</script>


----------



## hkskyline

*發展商空群而出爭月華街項目 *
11 July 2009
信報

在補充土儲困難的情況下，觀塘市中心重建項目第一期月華街項目接獲十五份意向書，與利東街項目所接獲的意向書相同，反應算理想。包括長實（001）、新地（016）、恒地（012）、新世界發展（017）、會德豐地產（049）及南豐等大型地產商均遞交意向書。 其餘遞交意向書的發展商包括信置（083）、嘉華、嘉里（683）、中海（688）、九建（034）、富聯國際（369）及恒隆地產（101）。不過，富豪（078）、合和（054）及太古地產則沒有遞交意向書，市建局預計招標工作將在短期內展開。

靚地條件吸引 南豐發展董事總經理蔡宏興指出，觀塘是一個成熟的地區，交通方便，而月華街項目發展規模不大，發展成本不高，不少發展商感興趣。他又稱，月華街項目是觀塘巿中心大型重建項目第一期，惟取得月華街項目的發展權，也不代表可以取得其他期數發展權，故發展商將獨立考慮月華街項目的標價。會德豐地產執行董事黃光耀表示，本港經濟環境穩定，外圍負面消息不多，在低息環境下，樓市向好，不少發展商有意增加土儲，建議當局在適當時候考慮優化勾地制度，刺激勾地意欲。根據勾地制度，提出勾地申請的發展商事前準備工作繁多，同時又要承受市況波動的風險，故此甚少發展商願意提出勾地申請。他又稱，市建局項目有既定程序，且規模往往較小，適合中、小型發展商需要。

觀塘渴求新盤 除港鐵（066）鐵路上蓋沿線上蓋及市建局市區重建項目外，不少發展商透過舊樓重建增加土儲。黃光耀稱，倘若強制收樓舊樓的門檻日後能夠降至八成，將有助發展商透過舊樓重建補充土儲。 美聯測量師行董事林子彬表示，自從麗港城、匯景花園、裕民中心等屋苑落成後，觀塘多年來未有新盤供應，惟區內人口眾多，換樓需求又大。他又稱，鄰近觀塘港鐵站的月華街項目，屬難得市區住宅靚地，故受發展商歡迎。 他又稱，估計住宅部分每呎樓面地價五千元，整個項目地價十一億六千萬元。 資料顯示，月華街項目將重建為一幢四十層高樓宇，提供三百個單位，預計二○一四年落成■


----------



## hkskyline

*月華街項目擬增環保條款 *
14 July 2009
信報 

市區重建局旗下的觀塘市中心重建第一期月華街項目日前接獲十五份意向書後，計劃暑假正式招標。 市建局主席張震遠出席《金融時報》城市更新峰會時表示，觀塘巿中心項目收購業權比率超過八成，其中自住業主比率更高達九成七至九成八。整個項目原定分五期發展，月華街項目是第一期，倘若收購進度理想，不排除減少發展數期。他預期，月華街項目暑期推出招標，將加入環保條款。 他重申，該局下半年發行港元債券，惟細節未定。該局早前指出，發行規模介乎十至二十億元，首批發債對象為機構投資者。 另一方面，由房協統籌的深水埗福榮街重建項目收樓期限屆滿，執達吏昨天上門收樓■


----------



## hkskyline

*「原居民」查詢 睇樓增 觀塘重建激活東九龍沿綫屋苑 *
11 July 2009
星島日報

舊區重建為社區帶來新貌，刺激區內以至鄰區樓市表現。如市建局的觀塘市中心大型重建計畫，首階段的月華街重建項目剛截收意向，往後尚有多個相關項目排隊登場，今次直擊東九龍多個重點港鐵站如彩虹、九龍灣、藍田及油塘站一帶屋苑，樓價如何拾級而上。

7月初，市建局為觀塘月華街重建項目邀請發展商遞交意向，令這個觀塘大型重建計畫又再成為近期焦點，而項目亦剛於周五（10日）截收意向，多家財團亦已遞交意向。

觀塘重建計畫是市建局歷來最大型的重建項目，將分5個階段進行，估計總投資額達300億元，重建範圍包括觀塘道、物華街、協和街、康寧道及裕民坊等，將來會搖身一變，發展成新社區，包括綜合公共服務，商業及住宅發展，中央廣場、多用途文化康樂設施、診所、小販市場、寫字樓、酒店、商場等。

重建項目5階段進行

今次招意向的月華街重建項目，屬首階段發展，可為整個計畫起着指標作用。這幅位於協和街及月華街交界的地皮，現巴士總站位置，面積46,566方呎，將建1幢可提供300個住宅單位的物業，物業另附設健康院。

其實市建局於去年12月底，已向觀塘重建項目逾1,600個物業的業主發出收購建議信，補償價按實用面積計為平均每方呎5,937元，截止回覆為今年3月底，截止時間雖已過，但往後的這段時間其實亦有為數不少的潛在買家及租客四出睇樓及入市。

遷拆戶成樓市生力軍

正所謂住開有感情，其實大部分打算入市的重建戶，都因希望新居環境較接近觀塘區，而會選擇於東九龍區置業。若他們擁有的單位，實用面積約400方呎計，獲賠償金額約有230餘萬元，是一批頗具潛力的買家，這個利好因素亦間接帶挈東九龍區，尤其是港鐵沿綫屋苑的睇樓量及樓價。

要數最受惠的東九龍港鐵沿綫屋苑，相信非毗鄰港鐵藍田站及九龍灣站的幾個指標及上車屋苑莫屬，這些屋苑現時部分2房戶入場價約170萬元，至於想加少少錢換3房的話，則由330萬元起。

觀塘月華街地盤

位置 觀塘協和街及月華街交界
地皮面積 6,566方呎
用途 住宅(另附設健康院)
可建總樓面 299,568方呎
住宅座數 1幢
單位 約300伙


----------



## hkskyline

*Loss of the Silver Theatre *
27 July 2009
South China Morning Post

Kwun Tong's Silver Theatre, the last of four pro-Beijing theatres that once operated in the city, closed on July 9 after 46 years, during which it showed films about the lives of local people under colonialism, patriotic mainland movies and, later, mainstream films. But the theatre, which is making way for a redevelopment project, hasn't been forgotten by Chui Hin-wai, 52, theatre management department manager of the Sil-Metropole Organisation that operated the theatre. He shares his memories of 34 years in the entertainment industry with CityChat.

"I went into the cinema industry in 1975, when I was 18 years old. I first worked at the Ruby Theatre in To Kwa Wan, which was also owned by Sil-Metropole and opened in 1964. At the Ruby I was an usher to begin with. After several months, I thought of quitting and trying something else, but the management wanted me to stay. Afterwards, I was told to work in different departments - the art department, the ticket office and the film promotion department. I learned a lot of things. By 1981, I was house manager and had to deal with all matters in the cinema. In 1988, I became the manager of Sil-Metropole's theatre management department and have managed the company's cinema business until now.

"As far as I know, the Silver Theatre was built and opened for business in Kwun Tong in September 1963. In the 1960s, Kwun Tong was a new town. There were fewer people and fewer entertainment places. The Silver Theatre became one of the main entertainment venues at the time. The audiences were mainly families. Adults took along their kids to watch films. Sometimes I heard of kids following strangers into the cinema. Some kids who could not get inside even stood behind the curtain at the door and stole a glance at the film.

"Many years ago, there were different ticket prices for front seats, middle seats and back seats. The front seats were cheapest but sometimes people bought front seat tickets and sat at the back. Many different types of people visited the cinema - some of them very odd and some of them drunk.

"When I worked at the Ruby Theatre, the relationship among colleagues was like a big family. There was a canteen and dormitories, and we worked and lived together. In the 1970s, at least 40 people worked at the cinema. I recall some interesting stories ... About a year ago an old man got locked inside when it closed for the night. There were many false fire alarms and I called firefighters to the cinema several times but no fire really broke out.

"The Silver Theatre experienced good times in the 1970s and 1980s. Several hundred people would queue outside for tickets and revenue was more than HK$1 million a month. The cinema was about 80 per cent full in those days. The good times continued until the 1990s. But the bad times came in 2000. After that audience numbers fell as low as 4 per cent of capacity - about 16 people.

"Sometimes, if there was a popular film, a few hundred people watched it. But this was not often seen in recent years, except on public holidays and the summer break. The reasons for the low revenue could be explained by the bad film market and the Silver Theatre's structural difficulties. The old cinema lacked competitiveness in the cinema market. It could not compete with all the newer ones being opened. That was natural.

"Until 1990, the Silver was one large cinema seating 1,000 people. But then I had it divided into two houses with 440 seats and 804 seats so we could show a greater variety of films. In 2000, I kept the 440-seat house and rented the other one out.

"There were differences between old cinemas like the Silver and mainstream theatres in the city. The operators of most old cinemas also owned the building. But most mainstream cinemas these days can be found in rented premises in shopping malls.

"Although the Silver Theatre has closed, I am proud that I successfully changed it from one large house to two smaller houses and then rented part of it to boost revenue. When the redevelopment project is finished, I want the Silver Theatre to reopen and continue to serve the public. For me, I will continue to work in the industry as long as I can."


----------



## EricIsHim

> *Kwun Tong site draws 20 developers*
> 
> About 20 property developers are interested in acquiring a Kwun Tong residential development estimated to cost HK$4.5 billion, which shows strong demand for housing in the area, according to Centaline Property Agency.
> 
> Thursday, July 30, 2009
> 
> About 20 property developers are interested in acquiring a Kwun Tong residential development estimated to cost HK$4.5 billion, which shows strong demand for housing in the area, according to Centaline Property Agency.
> 
> Flat owners of Kai Tak Mansion, who appointed Centaline as agent for the auction, are seeking interested parties to buy property rights in the residential area.
> 
> The tender agent has acquired more than 90 percent of ownership rights for the development, which consists of four blocks, with a site size of about 61,500 square feet, according to James Cheung King-tat, Centaline Surveyors director. The site has a maximum plot ratio of 7.5 times.
> 
> Including land premium, the Kwun Tong redevelopment project is estimated to cost about HK$8,100 per square foot, or a total of HK$4.5 billion, Cheung said. Developers must tender offers by September 9. A building representative surnamed Chung hopes the government's proposal to lower the threshold for compulsory sale for redevelopment projects will pass.
> 
> Rocky Wong Chun-wai, Centaline's senior sales director for Kowloon, said that the completed volume of flats in Kwun Tong is very limited with only 185 flats coming on stream this year and he sees no fresh supply for 2010.
> 
> In The Latitude in San Po Kong, Sun Hung Kai Properties (0016) had one customer buying more than 20 flats.
> 
> Meanwhile, agent Ricacorp Properties said home prices of more than 70 percent of 50 large housing estates in Hong Kong are now back to levels that existed before the financial crisis last year. Their average selling price is HK$4,646 psf, up 21.3 percent from last December.
> 
> ALFRED LIU


Source: http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_print.asp?art_id=85584&sid=24753609


----------



## xdelirious?x

Cool project


----------



## hkskyline

I find it hard to believe anyone will want to pay $8000/square foot in Kwun Tong.


----------



## hkskyline

Old Kwun Tong 
Source : http://www.pbase.com/hltam/kwuntong


----------



## hkskyline

*張震遠：觀塘重建收樓已逾八成，關注褔榮街商戶要求 *
12 July 2009

《經濟通通訊社１３日專訊》市區重建局主席張震遠出席峰會後表示，觀塘月華街重建項目已邀請發展商提交意向書，並將於暑期期間進行招標，該項目亦需要符合一定環保條款，市建局將來發展的項目，亦必需包含環保設計及設施。

他又指，整個觀塘重建項目，８０％以上的業權已經收購完成，當中自住的單位收購情況更達到９７％至９８％，觀塘重建項目合共有五期，月華街屬重建計劃第一期，希望整個項目發展愈短時間完成愈好。

另外，有褔榮街商戶不滿意收樓條件作出抗爭，他則表示，事件正由房協處理中，市建局一向對商戶賠償均十分關注，並希望將之優化，繼續觀察事態發展。


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Old banyan among 21 trees threatened by redevelopment *
21 September 2009
South China Morning Post

Conservationists and residents in Kwun Tong have raised concerns about an urban renewal plan that threatens 21 trees, including a large banyan.

Under the plan, a bus terminus at Yuet Wah Street is making way for a clinic and residential block. There is a large banyan on the site, which a botanist estimates is about 40 years old, along with 20 other trees.

An Urban Renewal Authority spokesman said some of the trees had to be moved, including the banyan, because of the design plans.

Conservationists are calling on the URA and the developers to show flexibility in the planning and do what they can to ensure the area keeps its leafy coverage.

"These trees all stand on the edge of the site, which can be easily preserved with design and some care," Green Sense spokesman Roy Tam Hoi-pong said.

Nearby to the south, Yue Man Square is also being cleared of small, rundown buildings and will be replaced by four residential towers and a commercial building. Old and valuable trees at that site, however, are being preserved.

Green Sense had spoken with three of 14 developers interested in the Yuet Wah Street project, and one said it was willing to leave the banyan tree where it was.

That may not be possible, however. The banyan blocks what would be the entrance to the clinic, the URA spokesman added. It was possible to accommodate the tree in the final design, though this was not certain.

A spokesman said the project's tender document specified which trees were to be transplanted, and it included the banyan. The developer would need to come up with a tree-management plan. The banyan would be temporarily planted in a nursery bed and then transplanted to the main site when it was cleared.

Even though the URA said yesterday that there was a plan to relocate the banyan, Tam said it would cost millions of dollars. And the tree could still be damaged.

Professor Jim Chi-yung, a tree expert at University of Hong Kong, said transplanting the tree twice would pose more risk to its survival.

"On-site preservation is always the best option, but if this is impossible, phased root-pruning should take place now in order to give the tree enough time for recovery," the professor said.

"There should not be a midway stop in transplantation."

Au Yeung Kim-wai, a resident on Yuet Wah Street, said the big tree could provide shade for people and should be allowed to stay because there were very few trees in the Kwun Tong district.


----------



## hkskyline

*Kwun Tong redevelopment could be ready three years early*
24 November 2009
South China Morning Post

A residential project and the public transport interchange in the Kwun Tong town centre redevelopment could be put on the market three years earlier than planned, as the Urban Renewal Authority is considering enlarging the scale of the phase-two redevelopment.

The redevelopment project, which is divided into five phases, is expected to be completed in 2021.

The authority awarded the phase-one redevelopment in Yuet Wah Street to Sino Land last month and is about to start the second phase.

This covers a residential project and a public transport interchange at Yan Oi Court and Fu Yan Street.

The authority is considering extending it to the phase-four area, along Hong Ning Road, which was originally scheduled to be completed in 2019.

The phase-four area covers a street of shops, a market for hawkers, a residential project and another half of the public transport interchange in Hong Ning Road. Integrating the two phases of redevelopment would provide people with public transport and places to dine and shop, the authority said.

If the proposal is agreed to by the district council, the phase-four area could be completed three years earlier, in 2016, while phase two would still be on schedule for completion in 2015.

But enlarging the redevelopment area may have a greater impact on the local transport network. The authority will solicit the views of the Kwun Tong District Council and carry out a transport impact assessment before reaching a decision on whether to speed up the redevelopment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Kwun Tong renewal project hits snag *
8 January 2010
South China Morning Post

The Urban Renewal Authority is having difficulty taking over the remaining properties for the Kwun Tong redevelopment project because some owners are holding on to their shops or flats in the hope prices will rise further.

Authority managing director Quinn Law Yee-kwan told a year-end press briefing yesterday that about 80 per cent of the property interests in the area had been acquired last year but the process was slowing down for the remainder.

The situation was the same at 10 other redevelopment projects.

"Many owners are expecting the property market will continue to do well and they are not willing to sell their units yet," Law said. The owners are mostly investors who did not occupy the flats or shops themselves.

The slowdown may delay the redevelopment and the authority may have to pay more compensation, but Law said it had adequate cash to cope with the risks. He declined to reveal its cash balance.

Kwun Tong, the largest of the authority's renewal projects, involves 1,657 property interests and will offer 2,000 flats.

The authority is planning to condense the four-phase development into three so that a hawker bazaar and a public transport interchange can be set up as soon as possible after residents move in. The first phase is expected to be finished by 2014.

Asked whether the authority would build more affordable flats for homeseekers in future - some recently completed projects such as the Masterpiece in Tsim Sha Tsui have been marketed as luxury apartments - Law said it was up to the market to determine the sale price.

He added that half of the 1,700 flats the authority would supply in the next 18 months would be smaller than 600 square feet.

Meanwhile, the review of the urban renewal strategy is entering the third phase of consultation.

The authority will hold a forum tomorrow for seven district councils that cover old urban areas to share the initial findings of research it sponsored on areas that residents wish to see redeveloped.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/caveman_lee/image/55114270


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ9: Maintenance of buildings acquired by Urban Renewal Authority*
Wednesday, March 3, 2010
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Wong Kwok-kin and a written reply by the Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, in the Legislative Council today (March 3):

Question:

Some residents of Kwun Tong have relayed to me that due to a prolonged lack of maintenance of the buildings in Yue Man Square and its vicinity which have been acquired by the Urban Renewal Authority (URA), tin plates on the rooftop of the buildings were once blown away and fell down, and it was lucky that no one was hurt. Furthermore, some members of the public have pointed out that as the Kwun Tong Town Centre Project and Mong Kok's Sai Yee Street Project cover relatively large redevelopment areas, it will therefore take some time before demolition and redevelopment works formally commence; yet, in the meantime, the buildings acquired by URA may become potential bombs in the city. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council whether it knows:

(a) if there were accidents in the past five years which were caused by the lack of maintenance of old buildings already acquired by URA but pending redevelopment; if so, the numbers and nature of such accidents;

(b) if URA will appropriately maintain the flats and buildings it has acquired but pending redevelopment, such as regularly inspecting them and removing the dangerous illegal structures therein, with a view to ensure that such buildings are structurally safe and will not pose danger to the pedestrians nearby; if not, the reasons for that, and

(c) the total amount of funding URA committed in the past five years to the maintenance and management of the flats and buildings it has acquired but pending redevelopment?

Reply:

President,

(a) According to the records of the Urban Renewal Authority (URA), there was only one accident related to the buildings acquired by the URA pending redevelopment in the past five years (2005-2009). The accident involved the power transformer of a signboard which fell and hit the windscreen of the upper deck of a bus that was passing by. There were no injuries in the incident. The URA commissioned a contractor to remove the signboard right away and carried out inspection on all signboards within the project area to ensure public safety. As regards some Kwun Tong residents' allegation on the blowing off and falling down of tin plates from the rooftop of buildings acquired by the URA, the URA has no such records.

(b) The URA attaches much importance to the conditions of the buildings it has acquired within its redevelopment projects. The URA has engaged building consultants to inspect the buildings regularly, and whenever necessary, so as to prevent these buildings from posing danger to the surrounding environment and to the public, and to take follow-up action as required. The inspections cover the external walls and the common areas of the buildings. If any potential danger is identified, the URA will take immediate action.

(c) Over the past five years, the URA has spent about $17 million on maintenance-related works for the acquired buildings pending redevelopment. The expenses covered the costs for commissioning of consultants and the actual maintenance works. About 550 buildings and 6,000 flats were involved.

The URA has also set up a designated team to deal with the management of the acquired buildings.

In addition, in view of security concerns arising from the gradual moving out of affected residents from the URA redevelopment project areas, the URA will employ security companies to carry out round-the-clock patrol at the buildings it has acquired, including the common areas of those buildings until the commencement of the redevelopment work. The cost of employing security companies over the past five years amounted to about $11 million.


----------



## hkskyline

*垃圾灣闢鬧市 觀塘再變身*
20 March 2010

【明報專訊】觀塘，香港第一個衛星城市。香港歷史研究者鄭寶鴻指出，開埠初期，觀塘是一片山丘及海灣，因海灣用作堆填垃圾，故戰前名叫「垃圾灣」，日治時期命名「塵芥灣」，塵芥日本字意思解作垃圾。50年代，政府決定將香港發展為工業港，並於1957年將觀塘開闢為工業區，大量工人湧入觀塘謀生，勞動階層亦應運而生。為應付工人日常生活需要及相應配套，政府於1959年全面發展觀塘市中心，開闢裕民坊作商住用途。

_Kwun Tong is HK's first satellite town. In the 1950s the government envisioned an industrialization strategy for HK, and an industrial zone was established here in 1957. In 1959, a district centre was developed around Yue Man Square._

市建局觀塘項目總監李樹榮指出，過去50年，觀塘人口由當初的6萬激增至今天的60萬，商住空間不敷應用。裕民坊一帶樓宇大部分建於60年代，經過時間洗禮，日久失修，居住環境漸趨惡劣，有見及此，市建局於2007年決定在裕民坊開展香港有史以來最大的市區重建計劃，面積達5.35公頃，相等於10個足球場。
_
Population has skyrocketed from 60k to 600k in the past 50 years. Most buildings were built in the 1960s. Without proper maintenance, living conditions have worsened. In 2007, a redevelopment plan was envisioned, encompassing an area the size of 10 football fields._

銀都戲院 首代留學建築師手筆

在翻天覆地的重建計劃中，區內建築物亦陸續完成其歷史任務。建築師朱卓雄指出，裕民坊已結業的銀都戲院建於60年代，有1400多座位，屬傳統式大戲院設計，其罕有的金字屋頂具去水功能，而尖頂空間亦物盡其用，兼作儲存風喉及冷氣系統。原來，戲院設計出自中國首批留學建築師之一的范文照手筆。范氏1927年聯同其他第一代的建築師創辦中國建築師學會，是20世紀初期中國最重要的建築師之一，代表作有上海音樂廳、上海美琪大戲院及香港豪華戲院等。

銀都戲院經理崔顯威見證了戲院在電影業興衰影響下的幾個變化。銀都戲院1963年開幕，鄰近的輔仁里是摩登大笪地，夜市遊人如鯽，有熟食、賣武、占卜、賣唱等，十分熱鬧，暢旺的人流同時替銀都帶來輝煌業績。在市場競爭下，戲院於90年代一分為二，改為兩銀幕、兩影院；隨着電影巿道下滑，2000年只剩下位於樓座的迷你戲院。受觀塘重建計劃影響，銀都已於2009年7月結業。

工業北移 工廈變身寫字樓

受工業北移及重建計劃影響，觀塘不少工廠大廈將用途改變。建築師何文堯指出，建築物與人的生命一樣，需要定期檢查與更生才能夠持續發展。開源道駱駝漆大廈是「活化工廈」計劃下一個成功例子。大廈自1985年開始主要用於生產油漆及儲存倉庫，90年代香港工廈供過於求，廠方於是利用原有設計適當地更改用途。工廈呎價較市區樓宇便宜，用家在商言商，樂於接受，近年不少銀行及著名會計師樓紛紛遷入觀塘工廈。

活化工廈另一做法是將整座大廈拆卸，建成全新的現代建築物。何文堯認為新大廈往往欠缺傳統工業的生命力與人性，與舊有的格格不入，這對於市區發展與更生是否有絕對好處？值得思考。

節目資料

香港電台電視節目《香港故事》「走過觀塘五十年」，下周一（22日）晚上7時於亞洲電視本港台播出，港台網上廣播站（http://tv.rthk.org.hk）提供視像直播及重溫。


----------

